# MacOSX.com Products?



## martinatkinson (Jul 5, 2002)

Hello!

I was thinking, wouldn't it be cool if MacOSX.com had its own product line?  You know T-shirts, coffee mugs, mouse pads...So I was thinking I should start an online store...but first, I would like to make sure others are interested.  So...who here would be interested in purchasing the following products if they were offered?

Wall Clock
Frizbee
License Plate Frame
White/Grey TShirt
Men/Ladies Tank Top
Golf Shirt
Baseball Jersey/Baseball Cap (how about the memebers of our fantasy baseball team  )
Long Sleeve TShirt
Sweatshirt
Boxer Shorts  
Visor
Beach Hat
Stainless Steel Travel Mug
Frosted Mug
Large/Small Mug
Tile Coaster
BBQ Apron
Insulated Cooler Bag
Tote Bag
Mouse Pad

Let me know...I think it would be pretty cool...and if enough are interested I will put up a web store  Now all we need is a good logo for MacOSX.com

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## voice- (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd take a pair or two of boxers


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

Want me to design a nice logo for MacOSX.com products? 
I'll do it for a pair of free boxers.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 5, 2002)

lol...Trip, you would have to talk to the admin about that since I don't really have that kind of a budget  Hey, where's Ed and the rest of the Fantasy Baseball team...they should get some of the baseball t-shirts and hats  

If anyone else is interested let me know...

Albert


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

I would definetly take a clock and a sweatshirt. When i'm old enough to spend my own money, of course.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd get a clock and a hat(how about gangsta' hats?)


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 5, 2002)

OK, so you guys can SEE what everything looks like, I have taken snaps of all the products before the actual graphics are added on them...

Enjoy!

Albert


----------



## voice- (Jul 5, 2002)

Tighter boxers, please


----------



## Trip (Jul 5, 2002)

That T-shirt with the black sleeves, what's it called? Just a T-shirt?! If I made a logo and you guys put the shirt together I would take 300 of those right now!


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, Trip, i'm a designer/inventor too, so may I suggest a t-shirt design?

T-Shirts with macosx.cafe and macosx.com|munity.

On the back, they will say, well, Trip should invent what they will say on the back.


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry for the double post, but I just got an idea (you know how it is with inventors)

*your avatar on the back*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 5, 2002)

i suggested this MONTHS AGO

of course, because of what admin would have done if he saw "us" making money off "his" domain, i wouldn't have stayed long enough to see the reprocussions... 

and yeah, i brought this to the attention of admin when i thought of it, but never have i ever gotten any responce from him..

ever...

oh well, just thought i'd like to tell ya...

and i'll be damned if you guys actually get to go through with it...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 5, 2002)

example 1:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=70291 

example 2:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=70298


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *That T-shirt with the black sleeves, what's it called?*



That is the baseball jersey, the cap with the black visor is the baseball cap  



> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Sorry for the double post, but I just got an idea (you know how it is with inventors)
> 
> your avatar on the back*



This would be a cool idea, xoot, but the problem is that they would be SUPER small...we could probably do the avatar on the pocket or something...however it would still be small as the pocket dimensions are 6x6" and it would need to be higher res (at least 100DPI to look good)



> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Of course, because of what admin would have done if he saw "us" making money off "his" domain, i wouldn't have stayed long enough to see the reprocussions...
> *



Well, if we went through with this (which I am hoping we will) then if the admin wanted, I would give him a percentage of the sales...I don't think he would object to that  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

Ok, got a better idea. Why not your avatar, but what goes in the "Author" section of a thread. Then your super-small avatar would look good. 

*xoot*
cd /Users/xoot
[IMG=http://www.macosx.com/forums/avatar.php?userid=6865&dateline=1025579949][/IMG]

Registered: March 2002
Location: /Users/xoot

Sorry about the IMG code


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

Well, if Admin does feel like this is a good idea I think he would need to set up everything, and he would get pretty much full sales. It's only how I see it.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes, I can see that he might feel this way (I wish he would respond and give his point of view)  The way I see it, is Admin is REALLY busy lately...that is why he set someone else up as head moderator...so I do not think he would have the time to do something like this...and since I have offered to pay him a negotiable part of the sale I would be thinking what better plan, getting paid for doing nothing 

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 6, 2002)

I disagree with having the avatr on the shirt, that would make it much too "personal" rather than a community thing, which is what it should be.


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

I got a few ideas going for a design and logo for everything. But there's no way I'm going to release it to the public without Admins go-ahead.


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes. And we still have to add one step to our plan:

Submit a press release to Slashdot.


----------



## simX (Jul 6, 2002)

Please tell me you all are kidding.  This is the worst idea ever.  MacOSX.com isn't commercialized, and it should stay that way.  The last thing we need is another logo/website address emblazoned on mugs and t-shirts and clocks.


----------



## ksv (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Please tell me you all are kidding.  This is the worst idea ever.  MacOSX.com isn't commercialized, and it should stay that way.  The last thing we need is another logo/website address emblazoned on mugs and t-shirts and clocks. *



I agree, go buy some t-shirt transfers to play with.


----------



## xoot (Jul 7, 2002)

Just remember to *play*.


----------



## Trip (Jul 7, 2002)

*pulls zipper up*

Couldn't help it if I had to pee on the topic.
I think this would really be a great idea! It wouldn't commercialize MacOSX.com, but it could give members a chance to show off their hot sexy bodies, with some styling clothes to match!

It's like the SpyMac store only with things people can actualy *use*!


----------



## ksv (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> **pulls zipper up*
> 
> Couldn't help it if I had to pee on the topic.
> ...



Well, this isn't _my_ site. So why not ask Admin how cool _he_ thinks it would've been?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 11, 2002)

if this was such a good idea, i would have recieved permission MONTHS ago...

sorry but i don't like it...

and yeah i sent him PM's... two in fact.... no responce to this date...

i even told him he would get all the profits (i would only charge about a dollar or two more than the minimum price and he would recieve all profit from it)

oh well...


----------

